# PSVue subtle stuttering



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm trying out PSVue using my PS3 but the video looks odd, similar to the old field reversal problems in the earlier days. This occurs on every movie or Live shows. It is most apparent on sports shows that have the scrolling at the bottom. Amazon video plays fine. also shows up when using the computer to view it but not quite as obvious. Tech support confirmed it doesn't appear to be a data rate issue since I looked at the Data rate on the PS3 and shows it at 10+(using ADSL) and it's using 5Mbps while playing. PSVue has been deleted and reinstalled and the PS3 and modem rebooted several times. Unfortunately today is my last of the trial and it is a no-go with this problem. PSVue is the only streaming service I'm interested in due to the channels I watch. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for reading and hope one of you gurus will have the magic bullet. 

Craig


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Too bad you waited for last day of trial. My suggestion if serious about Vue is order FireTv box, theirs about a 20 day stock delay however. Problem has to do with the PS3 not Vue feed itself.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

camo said:


> Too bad you waited for last day of trial. My suggestion if serious about Vue is order FireTv box, theirs about a 20 day stock delay however. Problem has to do with the PS3 not Vue feed itself.


Thanks for the reply. I had a FireTV on order but cancelled yesterday due to the problem and the fact that I saw lower scrolls were also jittering on my iMac. The video itself did look somewhat cleaner in the Mac but there still is some noticeable stuttering.

PSVue only has a 3 day trial and the first day was spent getting it up and running and doing some testing. The second day(yesterday) I talked to PSVue tech support and spent quite a bit of time with them. Today is day 3.

Craig


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

CraigT1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had a FireTV on order but cancelled yesterday due to the problem and the fact that I saw lower scrolls were also jittering on my iMac. The video itself did look somewhat cleaner in the Mac but there still is some noticeable stuttering.
> 
> PSVue only has a 3 day trial and the first day was spent getting it up and running and doing some testing. The second day(yesterday) I talked to PSVue tech support and spent quite a bit of time with them. Today is day 3.
> 
> Craig


No longer 7 day trial I see. Exactly what channel are you seeing the stutter I'll look on fireTv and built in PSVUE app on Sony TV and report back. I'm thinking the PS3 isn't 60 fps is the issue.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

camo said:


> No longer 7 day trial I see. Exactly what channel are you seeing the stutter I'll look on fireTv and built in PSVUE app on Sony TV and report back. I'm thinking the PS3 isn't 60 fps is the issue.


I've seen stuttering on every channel I look at. The video isn't a major stutter but it obviously isn't smooth and in turn makes the video not as sharp looking as it should be at their data rate. You can see major stutters on the crawls on the bottom of sports channels. I did some internet searching and apparently stuttering on PSVue isn't all that rare even on some other devices. I appreciate your replies!

Craig


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

CraigT1 said:


> I've seen stuttering on every channel I look at. The video isn't a major stutter but it obviously isn't smooth and in turn makes the video not as sharp looking as it should be at their data rate. You can see major stutters on the crawls on the bottom of sports channels. I did some internet searching and apparently stuttering on PSVue isn't all that rare even on some other devices. I appreciate your replies!
> 
> Craig


If you have a TV that has Motion Control or similar named, try turning it to OFF and see if that helps.
I watch CNBC and the stock tickers and prices scroll across the screen at the bottom all day.
If the Motion Control is ON they stutter all the time. Turn it to OFF and they are as smooth as silk.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have a TV that has Motion Control or similar named, try turning it to OFF and see if that helps.
> I watch CNBC and the stock tickers and prices scroll across the screen at the bottom all day.
> 
> If the Motion Control is ON they stutter all the time. Turn it to OFF and they are as smooth as silk.


It was a good thought but I had tried it both ways and Amazon video looks fine when there is a lot of action. Thanks for the thought though.

Oops, I rechecked and I have a 5 day trial so I do have 2 more days to try any suggestions.

I think the thing that bothers me most though is that I also see stuttering/jittering on my iMac27 though it isn't as noticeable, it is still very obvious.

Craig


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Unfortunately there are many variables at play that could be causing your problems. I use FireTV gen 2 boxes for PSVue and live tv has been rock solid for me - 720p 60fps on every channel I have ever checked.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> Unfortunately there are many variables at play that could be causing your problems. I use FireTV gen 2 boxes for PSVue and live tv has been rock solid for me - 720p 60fps on every channel I have ever checked.


I have no idea why I'm having this issue only with PSVue. I've since tested Netflix with the PS3 and it also plays fine. I'm going to try PSVue support again today and see if someone can come up with something. I may end up reordering the FireTV and just return it if it doesn't work out. I will have to pay for a month of PSVue but might be worth it to try the FireTV.

Craig


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Has anyone used SlingTV with the latest FireTV? I'm wondering if ESPN and SECNetwork can be at least paused, fast forwarded and rewound if not recorded. I know SlingTV has limitations on some channels but these two are the ones I mainly care about having some DVR functionality. Thanks

Craig


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I tried SlingTV with FireTV about 6 months ago - IMO it worked great, as did the SlingTV Player for Windows. It didn't work quite as well on the CM7500 DVR, but still mostly usable. One thing - when I was trying both of these services out, I was using ethernet, not WiFi. That may or may not make a difference. I do have 100M down / 10 M up Spectrum Internet.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Scooper. I did some more searching and found that you can't pause or do anything with ESPN and SEC Network(only watch live) so I have to keep my fingers crossed that PSVue works a lot better with the FireTV than it did with my PS3.

Craig


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

CraigT1 said:


> Thanks Scooper. I did some more searching and found that you can't pause or do anything with ESPN and SEC Network(only watch live) so I have to keep my fingers crossed that PSVue works a lot better with the FireTV than it did with my PS3.


CraigT1, I noticed the exact same stuttering issues you did when watching PSVue on the PS3. Like you said, Netflix/Amazon Prime play just fine on my PS3 but not PSVue. I then tried PSVue on my Roku 2 and it works great, stuttering is gone and I get a solid 720p/60fps like other posters here have said. I have not tried adding ESPN shows to My Shows list to watch later but I have added EPL Soccer and NHL hockey (both on NBCSN) and UEFA Champions League Soccer (FS1 and FS2) and they all work great, I can play the games when I want and fast forward over commercials/intermissions no problem.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

lokar said:


> CraigT1, I noticed the exact same stuttering issues you did when watching PSVue on the PS3. Like you said, Netflix/Amazon Prime play just fine on my PS3 but not PSVue. I then tried PSVue on my Roku 2 and it works great, stuttering is gone and I get a solid 720p/60fps like other posters here have said. I have not tried adding ESPN shows to My Shows list to watch later but I have added EPL Soccer and NHL hockey (both on NBCSN) and UEFA Champions League Soccer (FS1 and FS2) and they all work great, I can play the games when I want and fast forward over commercials/intermissions no problem.


 Thanks a lot for the reply- it sounds encouraging. My FireTV should be here this week so I'll just signup for PSVue for a month and see how it goes. Too bad I wasted the free trial but that's the way it goes.

Craig


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

CraigT1 said:


> Thanks Scooper. I did some more searching and found that you can't pause or do anything with ESPN and SEC Network(only watch live) so I have to keep my fingers crossed that PSVue works a lot better with the FireTV than it did with my PS3.
> 
> Craig


I haven't heard this, you can pause for sure with FireTV but as with other shows the buffer is only 4 minutes long on pause. 
I'll test and add a couple baseball games with SEC and ESPN to see whats going on and report back with FireTv. 
Now my one and only live network CBS I can't do any recordings at all.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I just recorded Auburn vs Mississippi State game on SEC network so its not true SEC shows won't record and I suspect this holds true with ESPN shows. Both will record....


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I appreciate you testing that- it sounds VERY encouraging.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

The FireTV works MUCH better than the PS3- no jittering at all. I have run into a few issues with recording some sporting events(ESPN and SEC Network) for testing. I get an error saying it can't find the URL to load the stream when trying to play back the recording. I saw this using the PS3 too. I am now subscribed to PSVue so I have plenty of time for further testing.


----------

